# Lamson Vs Ross



## krc.humpy (Sep 17, 2007)

I used to use Ross Reels and swore by them. I recently picked up a Lamson Velocity and must say IMO it is a much better reel than the Rythum I had. I was wondering what other peoples thoughts are on some of the upper end reels, I know some of you think they just hold line so why pay so much and I agree but I like nice stuff. What reels do you all prefer?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I use Abel and Scientific Anglers mostly.

My Abel reels were given to me by Steve Able himself or his sons in trade for custom fly rods I made for them. I put them on my fancy custom made rods. 

I use the Scientific Anglers on my "working" fly rods. They are fine, just as good as reels that cost twice as much.

Also use vintage Phlueger, Shakespeare and South Bend reels on my bamboo rods.


----------



## SFWG (Sep 8, 2007)

I use Bauer reels only. When you reach the high end it is all a matter of opinion. They are all good for different reasons.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I think it all depends on where you are fishing. Unless you're catching fish over 7, maybe 8 pounds I agree that a reel is just a spool to put line on. When you catch bigger fish a nice drag is much more essential. I think Ross reels are great and would love to try a Lamson sometime based on your report.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Lambson for me, I have had it for years and it is my favorite.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I have several Ross reels, but that doesn't really mean anything. I like them, but I have fornicated with the idea of others, such as Lamson (sp?) Bauer, Tibor etc.... But the Ross' are just so pretty and smooth to me. :wink:


----------



## crkempton (Jun 7, 2008)

Lamson > Ross


----------



## krc.humpy (Sep 17, 2007)

I have used Ross for years until now with no complaints. I hope the post was not taken the wrong way. I liked my ross reels and had no problems with them but I just like this Lamson more.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I have seen fished Bauer Ross and lamson a ton through the years, and the Ross has by far given me the least problems. I have fished Evolutions, Rhythms, CLAs Cimarrons, litespeed, velocity mackenzie and superlites all and Ross has been the the hands down winner for me. I have seen bauers spit out bearing and when it gets cold the cork drag surface becomes an ice sheet. On Lamsons I have seen literally dozens of reels where the internals of the drag were completely rusted together. Up until this past fall, Lamson did not use any stainless parts in the drag systems and condensation and water worked there way into the conical drag system, causing the whole **** thing to seize up. They have since corrected this problem but they still seem to bend much easier than any the reel (frames and spools). Ross has treated me right and have by far the best customer service.


----------



## springerhunter (Apr 17, 2008)

I have used a ross for steelhead and trout and a lamson for trout. They are both great companies so I can't complain about either. As far as head to head I guess I'll have to hook a steelie with a lamson attached to my rod to really know. I've had very few trout that you really relied on the drag for.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have been fly fishing for over 45 years. I thought you were supposed to use the palm of your hand as a drag. I am a dumb arse.

Also, I thought Lamson was some outfit that manufactured big cranes.

Geezus I love these forum thingies.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I have 2 Lamson's- beat them to heck and back- love them. With that being said I also have a Hardy( old click pawl) a Diawa ( just fine on a 3 wt.) and Scientific Anglers, Cabela's special a couple of others. If you like nice stuff then treat yourself. I good fly shop should let you mess around with a reel just to get a feel. 
My Lamson's are sweet and that Hardy just makes you feel good.


----------



## wovenstonefly (Apr 9, 2008)

I have two lamson and two Ross reels. I like them both alot, I think that they really are equal. Just comes down to personal preference. Ford verses Chevy. That said im a chevy guy.


----------

